# Raw Cows Milk in Soap?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have only made soap a couple of times and not frequent enough. My husband and I have alot of raw cow's milk and I was wondering if that could be used in soap?

Does anyone have a recipe I could use? Oh, and would I need to skim the cream?

I would appreciate all and any advice  Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Cyndi has a website with lots of good soap recipes and information.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

YES,Yes,Yes, yes, raw cows milk is fantastic, and Cyndi is the soap queen, but my wife is learning from her. Good luck,>Thanks Marc


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I used to make goat's milk soap but switched to Jersey milk in 2002 and haven't looked back since.

I love the extra cream of the Jersey milk and NO, do not skim off the cream.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!! Cyndi do you have a basic recipe I could use? Or if you could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Go to her website as she has a LOT of great information there on soap making.
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soap.html
She has a tutorial as well as wonderful pictures, recipies, supplier links etc.
Have fun!! -Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tirzah said:


> Cyndi do you have a basic recipe I could use?


Some recipies I started off with, as well as pictures of making soap with milk and other goodies can be found here: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's what I'm here for!


----------

